

Quantified Self Movement Now Lets You Track Your Money Too - aenario
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/12/open-bank-manager/

======
benibur
One day our soul will be quantified !

For the better : if you quantify you can improve.

And for the worse : The NSA will spy our soul :-) (oups, it is already the
case...)

